# Current weird and annoying nose condition



## Compaq

The last couple of days my nose has been really annoying. Check this out: I've started producing snot crystals. I've caught the cold, and my nose has been running for weeks. But, all of a sudden, my snot turned into hard crystals that somehow are stuck into the inside of my nose. I try to remove them, and it feels like I'm tearing off nose flesh with the snot crystal. They even look like small crystals!

Taking them out hurts like hell, and when I twist my face into grimaces, I can feel it stretching in there, like I'm stretching on a burn mark or really dry skin.

So, anyone familiar with such snot crystal formation, and how to fix it?


----------



## HughGuessWho

Oh, No you didn't just say that....


----------



## Derrel

I would try the age-old remedy of rinsing the sinus cavities with a warm saline solution consisting of 1 teaspoon of sea salt, 12 oz water, 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda. Use a bulb blower or netti pot to get the water in there. it works wonders for me,and for millions of others. Twice a day--perhaps thrice daily if you are in the midst of a cold.


----------



## Austin Greene

Your actually growing kryptonite in your nose, just thought you should know


----------



## Compaq

Derrel, that's good advice, thanks you.. I will try it out.

LOLz @ togalive !


----------



## Forkie

Bowl of hot water, Olbas Oil or similar, head face down over bowl, tea towel over head, breathe that sh*t in.  Snot will gush forth.

To speed up the process, have a hot tottie of warm whisky or brandy laced with honey on the go as well.


----------



## jake337

LOL!


----------



## 480sparky

togalive said:


> Your actually growing kryptonite in your nose, just thought you should know



Sounded more like dilithium crystals.  Call StarFleet, I hear they're buying.


----------



## analog.universe

While I've never experienced crystals, I have had "high viscosity snot" sometimes when sick, which I usually attribute to dehydration.  My first move would be to chug water.  (which you should be doing anyway if you're sick)


----------



## cgipson1

Not to be unsympathetic.. but GROSS! lol!

you should post a macro shot of said crystals! (and YES.. Drink a minimum of 2 liters of water per day!) Clean that system out!


----------



## SCraig

Oh, hell no!   Do NOT, and I repeat DO NOT pay any attention whatsoever to those who have asked for photographs ;(


----------



## Jeff92

Pics or it didn't happen

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Compaq

Well, here's a pic. This is the best I could do in five minutes. Just turned the 50mm backwards and focused by looking at live view in the mirror. Done small adjustments in ARC just to shot the small crystals. They have a yellowish greenish colour.

It's hard to see here, but basically most of my left nose hole is a flesh wound LOL. Hurts to open mouth, hurts to twist face. Hurts to pick lmao. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Rick Waldroup

This is a direct result of picking your nose, repeatedly.

I, for one, would never post such a thing on any forum, much less a photo forum.  But that is about par for this place.

Go see a doctor.


----------



## cgipson1

Compaq.. I was like, kidding... dude! I could have gone all week without seeing that shot! lol!


----------



## Jeff92

Looks like dry morning boogers to me


----------



## Compaq

Seriously, my left nose hole (not sure what you call it) is RAW. The picture does not do justice to the condition.


----------



## Forkie

Compaq said:


> Well, here's a pic. This is the best I could do in five minutes. Just turned the 50mm backwards and focused by looking at live view in the mirror. Done small adjustments in ARC just to shot the small crystals. They have a yellowish greenish colour.
> 
> It's hard to see here, but basically most of my left nose hole is a flesh wound LOL. Hurts to open mouth, hurts to twist face. Hurts to pick lmao.
> 
> Enjoy!



OOF, white balance is off and you need to work on your composition.  I've seen better from you.


----------



## Compaq

My nose is worsening (is that a word?). Flesh wound is expanding. I'd upload a new image, but certain people are critiquing my efforts :lmao:


----------



## bbgorson

Hi. I am having the samething that you had before. Can you tell me how you got well from that? Thank you very much.


----------



## Warhorse

POST A PICTURE!!!


----------



## limr

DEAR MERCIFUL LORD IN HEAVEN, DO *NOT* RESURRECT THIS THREAD!


----------



## waday

I think Indiana Jones may be looking for that? The Crystal (in the) Skull, right?

I think the answer lies here:


Spoiler



You may be an alien.


----------



## Compaq

Hello, bbgorson!

I am glad to tell you that my nose is now perfectly fine. I used nasal spray with oils several times each day, and I was healed within few days. Apparently something good came from this thread.


----------



## Raj_55555

limr said:


> DEAR MERCIFUL LORD IN HEAVEN, DO *NOT* RESURRECT THIS THREAD!


It seems you didn't pray hard enough!


----------



## limr

Raj_55555 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR MERCIFUL LORD IN HEAVEN, DO *NOT* RESURRECT THIS THREAD!
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you didn't pray hard enough!
Click to expand...


The Lord hath forsaken us.


----------



## otherprof

Compaq said:


> Seriously, my left nose hole (not sure what you call it) is RAW. The picture does not do justice to the condition.


You were lucky. RAW is easy to correct. If it were jpeg, that would be another story. Or so I've heard . . .


----------



## 407370

What are the chances of a sticky thread dedicated to macro shots of illness affected body parts?

Wait a minute I am thinking this through ..................


aaaaarrrrrrrrgggghhhhh


----------



## limr

407370 said:


> What are the chances of a sticky thread dedicated to macro shots of illness affected body parts?
> 
> Wait a minute I am thinking this through ..................
> 
> 
> aaaaarrrrrrrrgggghhhhh


----------



## Grimsby Panda

I too am experiencing the dreaded crystalized boogers. Looks just like OP's picture.  I've had this once before when I was a kid over 30 years ago.  Its the worst when it dies out and crystalizes wayyyy up there, like having glass splinters.  When you wash it with water or saline it makes it worse, because when after it dries, the whole inside of the nostril cryatalizes again.  I'll post pics once I make some more nosegems


----------



## Warhorse

Oh no!!
Not again!!!


----------



## Warhorse

Oh heck no, not again!!!


----------



## jcdeboever

Compaq is noseless these days


----------



## Jeff15

Nice nose, pick it yourself.....?


----------



## Fujidave

Battery Acid or Bleach will give it a good clean out.lol


----------



## Derrel

Of all the threads to necromance, this one wins, and not by a nose, but by a long snot!


----------

